# Buying Klein tools online?



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking to pick up a few things that I can't get locally and www.ktool.net seems to have a good selection and is a lot cheaper on some stuff than what I'd pay here as well. Anyone use them or is there a better place to order Klein stuff online? Thanks. ...Steve


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I quote out the majority of tool purchases with my local supply houses and have them add them to a stock purchase to avoid freight charges. It is also good to check with the local rep on any specials offers that may be available. I believe in buying from my local distributors as if there is a problem with a tool I can always return it.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Hairbone said:


> I quote out the majority of tool purchases with my local supply houses and have them add them to a stock purchase to avoid freight charges. It is also good to check with the local rep on any specials offers that may be available. I believe in buying from my local distributors as if there is a problem with a tool I can always return it.


I normally buy local as well but there are a lot of tools that I haven't seen here but can find online. I also won't pay $40 for something that I can buy online for $20.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

KTool also does a fair bit of sales via Ebay.

I've purchased from them a number of times, always satisfied, they did make a mistake with one order (sent me the wrong item).

I e-mailed them, asked about returning the wrong item, they said no worries, keep it, and sent me the correct item.

Would definitly do business with them again in the future.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

chrisfnl said:


> KTool also does a fair bit of sales via Ebay.
> 
> I've purchased from them a number of times, always satisfied, they did make a mistake with one order (sent me the wrong item).
> 
> ...


Cool, good to know. Thanks.

Has anyone found somewhere cheaper than Ktool?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have bought from KTool before and they have the cheapest prices I could find on the net.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

If you're going to order online anyway, I would look at something other than Klein.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Ktool has always been one of the best I could find. They are fair on shipping to Canada, that is what gives them the edge over others in my case.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Sparky208 said:


> I have bought from KTool before and they have the cheapest prices I could find on the net.


Thanks, it was the cheapest I could find as well but wanted to ask around. :thumbsup:



mattsilkwood said:


> If you're going to order online anyway, I would look at something other than Klein.


I've been using Kelin stuff for 20 years and have no complaints so I'll stick with them. The only other stuff I've tried that people here seem to like is Wera, and I wasn't thrilled. Is there another brand you'd suggest over Klein to try out?



farlsincharge said:


> Ktool has always been one of the best I could find. They are fair on shipping to Canada, that is what gives them the edge over others in my case.


Their shipping seems fair and they use USPS, which means a lot at this end as well. I'm not a fan of paying the $50 brokerage and fees to UPS or Fedex.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've bought from ktool through ebay a few times, never a problem!
Also check out harryepstein.com they have some Klein stuff in their clearance section.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Home Network Supply on ebay. Found the D2000-7CST pliers for KTOOL and HNS and the shipping was $3 less for HNS. I've bought 6 or 7 things from them on ebay, never had a problem.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> Home Network Supply on ebay. Found the D2000-7CST pliers for KTOOL and HNS and the shipping was $3 less for HNS. I've bought 6 or 7 things from them on ebay, never had a problem.


I'll check them out, thanks. 

Now I just need to find a Veto XLT for a fair price in Canada. Went to the supplier today and they wanted $300 for one! Needless to say I left without it.


----------



## ME LC (Dec 30, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Ktool has always been one of the best I could find. They are fair on shipping to Canada, that is what gives them the edge over others in my case.


You know- I've bought Klein Tools up here in Canada for the past 18 years- back when I had to make a special trip 20 mi to a select distributor. They were worth it- back then. Solid design, well thought out, great alloys & forging. But, something has happened to this once lustrous brand. ?

I think the co. has gone public & is being run by a bunch of boys in suits: who are short-cutting the quality to make a quick buck.

The last D2000 series diag cutters, I bought, nick & notch like I'm cutting hardened wire (which they're meant to do on occasion! ...) - but I don't cut any. Bought a Klein orange body 50' fish tape (to replace my 'you payed for yourself a million times over' battered blue Ideal unit) - I liked the laser-etched measure! & the small ergonomic design on the Klein. But, it wouldn't feed out properly- took it back- same problem with the next one- finally, cut off 10' from the inside, rewound it, sprayed a light lube inside & it worked , for about 6 mos. Now it jams when it feels like it. As well, it's the worst god-awful untempered steel pretending to be spring-steel. How I miss my little baby blue Ideal.

What I'm saying is- Watch Out. New Klein is NOT the Old Klein. It's maybe good for the weekend warrior. There are better brands now. Avoid price-shopping which ruins service & quality. Good quality tools pay for themselves over & over.


----------

